
Regulations That Mandate Sepsis Care Appear to Have Worked in New York - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2019/07/16/741840484/regulations-that-mandate-sepsis-care-appear-to-have-worked-in-new-york
======
baybal2
A lost a second degree uncle to Russian state medical system. He died from
typhus after a week of terrible agony after similar "just a common flu"
dismissals.

It happened in first years after the dissolution of the Union, when medicine
distribution was still in hands of the state. His family went as far as to
send a person on the plane to Vladivostok to buy antibiotics from the one and
only private pharmacy in the region at the time, but it had no injectable
antibiotics that were needed at his condition.

The most disappointing about all of that was that the doctor probably knew
what his condition was, and knowingly left him to die.

Was it due to doctor being unwilling to send him to ICU due to ICUs being
constantly overloaded? Was he reluctant to dispense a rare and expensive
antibiotic? Or he wanted to solicit a bribe, or was simply lazy, we don't
know.

I always thought of this problem as a legacy left from the Union until I came
to know just how monstrously big is the amount of iatrogenic deaths in USA. In
fact, iatrogenic deaths make the fourth, or fifth biggest non natural cause of
death in the US.

When I first heard that, it struck me. I still cannot comprehend how a country
with "No. 1 healthcare in the world" can have that.

